# Gunsmith in Middle Ga



## sleepr71 (Apr 15, 2019)

Looking for a gun smith around Macon/Milledgeville/Warner Robins. Recommendations,or ones to avoid??


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Go by Bass and Antler and ask for Scott Register. Or Try-                            registersgunrepair@gmail.com[/email]


----------



## killerv (Apr 16, 2019)

What kind of work you need. You've got Larry Rooks still doing some, Larry Brewer out at Ocmulgee gun club too. I know an older guy off gray hwy that has worked on a few rifles for me.

I'd say you could go by oakridge in warner robins but when I stopped in, no one would give me the time of day..so hard for me recommend them because they might do it to you too. Eagle gun range in macon does some but you have to hear the owner talking trash about all the other gunshops in town.


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks fellas. I will consider those. I’ll also ask around Macon.


----------



## killerv (May 1, 2019)

I guess eagle got their computer system fixed. Have had to sight in several that were done by eagle and were way off @ 100. I don't think its much more than a bore sight. But then again, folks trusting a computer and sighting in at 25 yards probably don't shoot far enough to notice anyway.


----------

